# 2022 gear purchase



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)

What did you get in 2022?

I bought:












Sinvertek N5+3D preamp pedal - Gold Version


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

We're only 10 days in and people are buying stuff?! haha awesome.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I got my first "nice" electric 
01/03/22 I told my wife I will remember this day but I still can't remember our infants birthday.... or the 5 year old for that matter.









'97 Strat Plus. Love her dearly.
Let's go 2022!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

"Reticon" Flanger? So is this a limited run of 14 pedals? Where the hell do they get Reticon chips that nobody else seems able to find for love or money? Or are they using the term "Reticon" to suggest a certain tone? Clearly it is attempting to be a sort of uber-DEM, but how?


----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)

mhammer said:


> "Reticon" Flanger? So is this a limited run of 14 pedals? Where the hell do they get Reticon chips that nobody else seems able to find for love or money? Or are they using the term "Reticon" to suggest a certain tone? Clearly it is attempting to be a sort of uber-DEM, but how?


Yes this is a limited run.

On their website:
_Due to the scarcity of NOS Reticon bucket brigade devices, there will be a limited number of Flangers available.

Unless more NOS Reticon chips become available, we envisage only one production run occuring at this time._

Here's the story about the reticon chips:



http://www.pastfx.com/index.php/effects/flangers/reticon-flanger



They say:"we managed to locate the actual, original Reticon chips that were recovered from Buffalo FX’s closed operations."

Verlie told me they have made 90 Reticon flanger and they had 50 reticon chips to make more and that's all.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I am not in the market for a flanger but man now I want one because of the backstory, thats pretty nifty.


spacebard said:


> Yes this is a limited run.
> 
> On their website:
> _Due to the scarcity of NOS Reticon bucket brigade devices, there will be a limited number of Flangers available.
> ...


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Didn't think I'd buy yet another guitar after putting together 4 of them last year, but I haven't had a Tele in years. This one has never been played by the seller (unused 2020 X-mas present) and a joke of a price at $120. Difficult to pass up. Plan to give it an extensive setup & install a humbucker lead (or maybe a Filtertron) in this Indonesian Bullet cheapie. Should be fun.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

DC23 said:


> We're only 10 days in and people are buying stuff?! haha awesome.


I've only bought beer so far.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

spacebard said:


> Yes this is a limited run.
> 
> On their website:
> _Due to the scarcity of NOS Reticon bucket brigade devices, there will be a limited number of Flangers available.
> ...


I dunno. Replicating the tone of an early-issue Electric Mistress CAN be done with current-production chips. It requires additional circuitry, to compensate for what came naturally to the Reticon chips but not to the Panasonic chips. But I think of all the owners of well-loved vintage effects who cannot find a replacement delay chip for love or money. To see this lot used for the purpose of new "authenticity", kind of bugs me. If either of my MXR Micro-Flangers went on the fritz, I could probably never bring them back to life. And they're not the only SAD-512-based flangers or choruses out there.

There is no denying that some of the very best flangers EVER used Reticon chips, whether 512-stage or 1024-stage. The reason is that the clock inputs on those chips had very low input capacitance, enabling them to handle very high clock frequencies, necessary to achieve the ultra-short minimum delays needed for dramatic and "chewy" flanging tones. The Panasonic chips have a much higher clock input capacitance, which tends to "de-square" the clock pulses it gets, once they get above 100khz or so. If the clock pulses are nicely buffered, however, the Panasonic chips can be pushed MUCH higher. I've personally seen one get safely pushed up to 1.5mhz. This is why I say the tone of the old Reticon-based flangers can be replicated with even lowly Coolaudio and Beling chips.

I don't wish to be critical of someone honoring a great design. But it starts to feel like someone shooting an elephant, in order to have the ivory to perfectly replicate the keys of a late 1800s Steinway.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Spent a whooping $32 for both of these, new in boxes. Seller told me he has bought 20 Joyo pedals and wouldn't be using those two. I didn't ask what was the deal with the 20 pedals.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I was a bad boy. I picked up two guitars on the same day. I would have bought more, but I have a cash flow issue. These needed to come home with me.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Tone Chaser said:


> View attachment 396960
> View attachment 396963
> 
> 
> I was a bad boy. I picked up two guitars on the same day. I would have bought more, but I have a cash flow issue. These needed to come home with me.


.... I could be mistaken, but I believe that perhaps you do not understand the meaning of cash flow issue.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

@Brunz , I went to buy one guitar. The guy had about 20 or more that he was going to put up for sale. If I had enough money, I could have easily come home with a half dozen or more. Hence, a cash flow issue. I changed my mind about 15 times, concerning what was going to come home with me. The number of guitars that came home, was due to no more money coming out, of my used to be fat wallet.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Tone Chaser said:


> @Brunz , I went to buy one guitar. The guy had about 20 or more that he was going to put up for sale. If I had enough money, I could have easily come home with a half dozen or more. Hence, a cash flow issue. I changed my mind about 15 times, concerning what was going to come home with me. The number of guitars that came home, was due to no more money coming out, of my used to be fat wallet.


Im just givin ya a hard time mate, which i probably shouldn't do seein as im new here... but I have to say I am jealous a little bit. Took me 20 years to come home with a new strat 
I suppose to be honest I just do not suffer the GAS as some others seem to and for that I am glad. Lord knows i have enough bad habbits.

All I can assume is that if those are the two you came home with and you had a hard time deciding, it must have been quite the collection.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Not because i wanted to but had to buy two pedals as the old ones sorta crapped out. Got a Wampler Ego compressor and a MXR delay. I will be looking shortly at getting an overdrive pedal (Wampler Timnus) and possibly an amp as soon as i start gigging again. Right now, i dont have any amps in my house for the first time since 1968 !!!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Finally found my 335 - it's in transit

SOLD - 2016 Gibson ES 335 figured, SOLD


----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)

After buying the gold version, why not get his little friend.

Sinvertek N5+3D preamp pedal - Titanium Version


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

marcos said:


> Not because i wanted to but had to buy two pedals as the old ones sorta crapped out. Got a Wampler Ego compressor and a MXR delay. I will be looking shortly at getting an overdrive pedal (Wampler Timnus) and possibly an amp as soon as i start gigging again. Right now, i dont have any amps in my house for the first time since 1968 !!!


As I know you're familiar with them, you're welcome to borrow my Peavey Special130 or Bandit if you need it.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Still waiting for gear ordered from 2021...hopefully it will arrive sometime this year 😂🤞


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> As I know you're familiar with them, you're welcome to borrow my Peavey Special130 or Bandit if you need it.


Thank you buddy. You are too kind


----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)

Bought one more, and that will be enough for a while.

*







*


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I just bought a speaker much like this from NextGen...









I have one of these on order to try in the neck of my Casino Coupe. A Seymour Duncan Little 59 humbucker...


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

DC23 said:


> We're only 10 days in and people are buying stuff?! haha awesome.


you’re new here eh?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I had a GAS blackout and when I came to I had bought:
Behringer Tremolo
Boss SD-1
Boss TU-2
Electro-Harmonix Crayon
Electro-Harmonix Soul Food
Fulltone OCD v1.4
Ibanez Tubescreamer TS-9
JHS 3 Series Overdrive
MXR Carbon Copy
MXR Dynacomp
MXR Microamp
TC Electronics Ditto Looper
TC Electronics Hall of Fame 2


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I just got an MJT Tele body. That will be my 2022 project, for now...


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

So far, I think I bought in no order:

Jam Rattler
Fairfield Circuitry Four Eyes Fuzz
Boss FZ-1w (bought it last November, but recently got it, so I guess it counts for 2022)
Boss DD-2
Boss DSD-2
Boss MZ-2
Boss FZ-2

My small Boss collection is slowly growing with about 37 pedals now...I love them 

Oh and I have a PRS Silver Sky SE on order too!


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

I've bought nothing but used pedals off of this forum and it's becoming a bit of a problem lol. I grabbed a Boss GE7 in December, a Boss DD2 at the beginning of the year and an Ibanez TS9 is currently on route. Every time one of these boxes shows up my wife kind of looks at me oddly and I feel obligated to explain to her that I only spent money from gear that I sold in 2021.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I dunno. Replicating the tone of an early-issue Electric Mistress CAN be done with current-production chips. It requires additional circuitry, to compensate for what came naturally to the Reticon chips but not to the Panasonic chips. But I think of all the owners of well-loved vintage effects who cannot find a replacement delay chip for love or money. To see this lot used for the purpose of new "authenticity", kind of bugs me. If either of my MXR Micro-Flangers went on the fritz, I could probably never bring them back to life. And they're not the only SAD-512-based flangers or choruses out there.
> 
> There is no denying that some of the very best flangers EVER used Reticon chips, whether 512-stage or 1024-stage. The reason is that the clock inputs on those chips had very low input capacitance, enabling them to handle very high clock frequencies, necessary to achieve the ultra-short minimum delays needed for dramatic and "chewy" flanging tones. The Panasonic chips have a much higher clock input capacitance, which tends to "de-square" the clock pulses it gets, once they get above 100khz or so. If the clock pulses are nicely buffered, however, the Panasonic chips can be pushed MUCH higher. I've personally seen one get safely pushed up to 1.5mhz. This is why I say the tone of the old Reticon-based flangers can be replicated with even lowly Coolaudio and Beling chips.
> 
> I don't wish to be critical of someone honoring a great design. But it starts to feel like someone shooting an elephant, in order to have the ivory to perfectly replicate the keys of a late 1800s Steinway.


I remember when Radio Shack used to sell the SAD-1024....early 80s.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes, and I bought a couple at that time. If you remember that period, then you'll be familiar with the sense of anticiation each August and September when the new catalog came out and you'd want to see what the "fantastic new chip" was that year.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Dunlop mini wah (thanks @droptop88 )
Radial Bones Hollywood 
Blue Spark condenser 
Pickguard for my strat
Boss GT-1000 core.


----------



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

Taylor GS Mini-e RW


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I had to return the shipped Tele I hand picked while out of town last week.


----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)

Well, seems like I have bought one more after all.


----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)

I bought the very last of the JDM limited edition Elektrika (with 3x Vintage OC-series Valvo “Black Glass” OC75 transistors) today.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A Godin SD, used, a couple of months ago. Very Strat-ish. Think I did a NGD thread.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)




----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Cups said:


> Boss GT-1000 core.


How's that working out?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

elburnando said:


> View attachment 414909
> View attachment 414910
> View attachment 414911
> 
> ...


That's why I can't find my Dano


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Man I just realized how much I have bought this year so far. LOL

Tele neck
Freakin Danocaster (Walter Becker)
McNelly Signature A5 Tele Bridge
Milkman The Amp 50
Ethos Overdrive
Cornish SS-3
Carr Rambler

Line 6 Digital Guitar Wireless Relay G10S
Pedaltrain Nano Max Pedalboard
Fender Road Worn Vintage Style Electric Guitar Tuning Machine Heads
Neumann KMS 105 MT Condenser Microphone


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

@Hammerhands: big fan of Boss modeling. Had the Gt-100 but wanted to upgrade. Went with an Iridium for a while and while it sounded good, my ears just seem to be tuned to the Boss stuff. I don’t believe it’s just about tone when you get down to it; I like the GT stuff in a conceptual level too. So, long story short, I really love it- even though I’ve been buying a bunch of fuzzes lately that steal time from getting to know the Core better.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

SR JAM 100 Acoustic amp.









Beyerdynamics DT 1990 Pro Semi-open










Radial EXTC Stereo Effects Reamper.








But, here are 6 of the really exciting purchases,...








😗ooooooooo!,...😲ahhhhhhh! lol.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I am at the point (4 months into the year) where it is no longer safe for me to document the purchases I have made this year lest my wife ever find this forum. There are some draw backs to using ones real name on the internet.


----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)

Zollinger Electro Co MKI "space dust" Custom shop 1 of 1


__
http://instagr.am/p/CbQV3NgPhsv/


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

A BBE 482 Sonic Maximizer, two Crate Power Blocks, Humfrees isolation tabs for my rack, a Monster Power Surge protector, Decibel Eleven Loop Expander to include foot pedal in my MIDI setup, pedalboards, Decibel Eleven Hot Stone Deluxe, a Mosky Pure Buffer and a bulk set of 10-46 strings.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mark Brown said:


> There are some draw backs to using ones real name on the internet.


Dude, your name is Mark Brown - that's about as anonymous as a user name can be. 😁


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

bw66 said:


> Dude, your name is Mark Brown - that's about as anonymous as a user name can be. 😁


It isn't quite Mike Smith, but it is close. It is however what appears on my drivers license and I think my wife might figure out that it is me if she were to stumble across this thread. She is SMRT like that.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> I am at the point (4 months into the year) where it is no longer safe for me to document the purchases I have made this year lest my wife ever find this forum. There are some draw backs to using ones real name on the internet.


I mailed a pedal to a guy the other day. It was a little messy because it was a PO box address. The guy has a PO box so his wife doesn't see stuff coming to the house.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Okay Player said:


> I mailed a pedal to a guy the other day. It was a little messy because it was a PO box address. The guy has a PO box so his wife doesn't see stuff coming to the house.


Can't say I am there yet. I think she might be though


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

And these Truss Rod covers ....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Does it count if I buy parts to make stuff with? I bought some DPDT toggle switches the other week, and ordered some pots, some 1/8" and 1/4" jacks, and a handful of LM833 dual op-amps the other day. Good times and lotsa solder fumes ahead.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

mhammer said:


> Does it count if I buy parts to make stuff with? I bought some DPDT toggle switches the other week, and ordered some pots, some 1/8" and 1/4" jacks, and a handful of LM833 dual op-amps the other day. Good times and lotsa solder fumes ahead.


I like pieces more than products, I say you're good


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, it has been a long quest for a Collings, but it rurns out a Huss & Dalton Crossroads, a Gibson L-00 look alike, is on its way to my place. 
Maybe, if I sell many others or the lottery gods help, I could add a Collings at Fall to ease next Winter... 
And hope God would allow mw to ply those for many many years ! LOL


----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Just used stuff.


















I got an Orange micro terror with its little cab as well.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Mike_Blaszk said:


> I've bought nothing but used pedals off of this forum and it's becoming a bit of a problem lol. I grabbed a Boss GE7 in December, a Boss DD2 at the beginning of the year and an Ibanez TS9 is currently on route. Every time one of these boxes shows up my wife kind of looks at me oddly and I feel obligated to explain to her that I only spent money from gear that I sold in 2021.


I have that very same problem as well


----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)

Okay Player said:


> I mailed a pedal to a guy the other day. It was a little messy because it was a PO box address. The guy has a PO box so his wife doesn't see stuff coming to the house.


Lol, I always get stuff to my brother's adress, otherwise I'm dead.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Okay Player said:


> I mailed a pedal to a guy the other day. It was a little messy because it was a PO box address. The guy has a PO box so his wife doesn't see stuff coming to the house.


Hahaha…think I’m busted. However, I married a smart woman and she handles all our finances. She can figure things out lol


----------



## Tre1963 (8 mo ago)

I purchased my first multiscale guitar, a Kiesel Zm7. Was a little concerned about the multiscale being/feeling weird but wow... I love it! Also got a Strymon multiswitch for my Timeline pedal and it really made it more fun to use.


----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)

I bought the KGR Harmony Arare


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I thought I was done with guitars. There are days I wonder what guitar I wouldn't pass up. And then all of a sudden I see one that's not very common in the guitar market. And I can't resist. LOL It was perfect for the situation i'm in with the band I have at the moment. I'll be coming out with a NGD very soon.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chito said:


> I'll be coming out with a NGD very soon.


No hints? I don't handle suspense very well.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

greco said:


> No hints? I don't handle suspense very well.


I'm just changing strings to a set of TI 10-44s.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Chito said:


> I'm just changing strings to a set of TI 10-44s.


That isn't a hint, it is enticement.


----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)

New pedal is coming home

*Made In Wonder Japan Ragamuffin SF-01 Super Fuzz Gray Green*


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

So, I looked around this little room of mine and realized we are just shy of halfway through the year and I have been on a little bit of a tear this year. After a decades long hiatus I am just catching up I figure, but anyhow, I thought if I made a list it might slow me down.

1997 Stratocaster Plus Inca Silver (date here for start time only) Jan 3rd

Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 

Danelectro Nifty Fifty SS amplifier

Jackson Dinky 7 string

EMG 81/60 Pickups

M-Audio BX8a Monitors

LTD EX-401DX

2006 Epiphone Dot Super

Danelectro Dan-o-Matic tuner

Danelectro Fab Tone, Daddy O, Dan-Echo, Cool Cat

Avantone MP1 Pro MP 1 Headphones

Jay Turser 3/4 sized LP (To be fair that was for my kid)

Enough parts to fail at building a guitar!!!

Yamaha Something Something I forget 4 string short scale bass

Traynor YVC50B 

Zoom G9 2.TT

One Spot Daisy Chain and other various cables and cords and CRAP!!!

and tonight I grabbed a Shure Sm57 because well, I need to mic the amp.

Ashley, if you see this, I am sorry!!!


----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)

Bought this today


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When we first moved to Victoria in '85, I was driving my wife around, and we passed by a fancy place that had an ostentatious sign at the "entrance to the estate" in gold leaf that said "Eagle's Nest". I turned to my wife and said "I don't know who owns this or what they do for a living, but it's probably not honest or ethical. It's clearly new money, made in a hurry, which they are in a big hurry to show off". Several weeks later, I learned that it was owned by a televangelist, and that he was having trouble selling it because the fresco in the dining hall, that depicted his life and ascension to greatness, was a disincentive to buyers. They had to knock a few million off the selling price. The televangelist racket was starting its big decline with a saturated market.

Where in the dickens do you folks GET the money for all these fancy schmancy purchases? I'm certainly miles from "poor", but it's because I don't buy every "exclusive" gadget that comes along. Are these purchases that bump up against your credit limit? Have you decided to live in a tiny home, never own a vehicle, have kids, pay taxes, or retire? Were the purchases the result of a 6/49 or cryptocurrency windfall? Are you secretly a Russian oligarch? Have these purchases created hardships?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

mhammer said:


> Where in the dickens do you folks GET the money for all these fancy schmancy purchases? I'm certainly miles from "poor", but it's because I don't buy every "exclusive" gadget that comes along. Are these purchases that bump up against your credit limit? Have you decided to live in a tiny home, never own a vehicle, have kids, pay taxes, or retire? Were the purchases the result of a 6/49 or cryptocurrency windfall? Are you secretly a Russian oligarch? Have these purchases created hardships?


This made me laugh, but it is a valid question. I wonder myself often times. One could equal the GDP of most small countries with some of the high end gear I see 'round these part.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Got two amps on the same day in February. Two blondes. A Marshall Origin 20 head was traded up for the big one, great deal right there.









Then 2½ months later, I traded the big blonde for a nice 14 year old Cherry Red Studio.









February also saw two Danelectro pedals come in ... just because they matched the new guitar


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

mhammer said:


> Where in the dickens do you folks GET the money for all these fancy schmancy purchases? I'm certainly miles from "poor", but it's because I don't buy every "exclusive" gadget that comes along. Are these purchases that bump up against your credit limit? Have you decided to live in a tiny home, never own a vehicle, have kids, pay taxes, or retire? Were the purchases the result of a 6/49 or cryptocurrency windfall? Are you secretly a Russian oligarch? Have these purchases created hardships?


It's all relative. Some people just earn more than others, get an inheritance, don't go on big vacations, etc. There's lots of worse ways of spending your money than on a pricey guitar or piece of gear. I don't feel compelled to ensure anyone on here is managing their money well enough to ensure they can eat and have a happy retirement.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

mhammer said:


> Where in the dickens do you folks GET the money for all these fancy schmancy purchases? I'm certainly miles from "poor", but it's because I don't buy every "exclusive" gadget that comes along. Are these purchases that bump up against your credit limit? Have you decided to live in a tiny home, never own a vehicle, have kids, pay taxes, or retire? Were the purchases the result of a 6/49 or cryptocurrency windfall? Are you secretly a Russian oligarch? Have these purchases created hardships?


Long story short, it's what I use my expendable income on rather than vacations and other such expenses and I do as much selling as I do buying.


----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)

TC Electronic SCF Gold SE


----------

